# Kakashi's Farewell



## Tyrannos (Dec 15, 2006)

This Fan-Fiction story was requested by several people in the Konoha Library forum.  It is based off of a person belief on how Kishimoto will have Kakashi spend his final moments.

*Disclaimer:*   This story may cause some of you to be offended due to your beliefs and I ask you to keep an open mind.    And please enjoy the story.

( And for additional effect, please feel free to play "Saddness and Sorrow" from the Naruto Soundtrack).    

*
Kakashi’s Farewell*​


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke was in shock at what he had just done.    Looking over at the motionless body of the person he regarded as his best friend with the very instrument he used to kill him still embedded in his heart.   What was this sensation he was feeling, was it regret?   Of the time he spent with Orochimaru, he never thought he could feel nothing else but anger and hatred.  But now he felt as if a floodgate had opened inside himself and all the emotions of the past rushed into his body.

	His eyes started burning and the physical pain coupled with his emotional pain of killing Naruto was too much and caused Sasuke to collapse on the ground, breathing heavily.  This must be the Mangekyou Sharingan, but something inside him says it wasn’t.   Sasuke crawled to the edge of a nearby puddle and looked at his reflection.  His eyes didn’t show the Mangekyou Sharingan, but something different, something new.   Might have his guilt in killing Naruto have ended the Uchiha Curse that plagued his clan for generations?   

	Then he begins to hear crying right behind him, it was Sakura.   She removed Sasuke’s sword, got on her knees, and then held Naruto’s lifeless body against her bosom.   With her speech impeded by tears, she spoke, “Why?   Why did you have to die?  I was finally ready to tell you how I felt.  You were always there for me.”

	Sasuke didn’t know what to do, what words to say to Sakura.   And then he remembered the words of the Nine-Tailed Fox echo in his mind, “But I warn you, do not kill Naruto.   Or else you will regret it.”   Sasuke now fully realized what the Fox had meant.   He just killed his best friend, who only wanted to save him from pain and vengeance.    

	Then in the distance he hears the many footsteps of his former comrades quickly approaching.   Fearing they would seek vengeance against him and with the intense emotional pain that was tearing up inside him was too much for him to bear.  All he could think of is to run, run away and to find atonement for his sins.   Maybe someday his friends would forgive him.

Shikamaru and the other eight rookies entered the gloomy cavern through a damaged wall.  The first thing they see is a large pool of blood and Naruto’s lifeless body in Sakura’s arms.   All nine of them were stunned and they immediately realized that their comrade was no more among the living.   

	Shikamaru sorrowfully remarked, “Oh geez, Naruto.”

	Ino felt terrible as she saw the sorrow in her best friend’s eyes and tried to console her, but she could not move.

	Neji with a battle-weary Rock Lee in his arms arrived and in spite of their experiences, the sight of the bloodbath was unspeakable.  Lee’s expression turned regretful, for he admired Naruto’s fighting spirit and wanted to test his proficiency against him, and now that opportunity sadly would never come.   Seeing him in such a state was painful to him.

	Then a figure emerges from behind Shino, Hinata Hyuuga couldn’t believe that Naruto was truly dead.  Barely audible she whispers, “Naruto-kun.”    Her years of building up the courage to confess her feelings to him were now all in vain.

Out of nowhere a battle-worn Hatake Kakashi arrived in wisp of smoke.  Chouji was the first to notice, “Kakashi-sensei.”   Everyone but Sakura gazed at the new arrival as he approached the pink-haired Kunoichi.

Kakashi stood over Sakura and sighed heavily as he saw his student’s body.  He was disappointed in Sasuke’s action and felt responsible for Naruto’s death.  “I’m sorry, I wasn’t on time, Naruto.”  Kneeling down next to Naruto’s dead body and placed his right hand on Naruto’s chest as if in hopes of detecting a heartbeat.  Kakashi paused silently moment and then knew what he had to do.   He looked over to Sakura and gives her his ever confident smile, “Sakura, everything is going to be okay.  I won’t let my comrades die.”

Sakura had heard those words before and she instinctively knew that everything was going to be okay.   As if a great weight of sadness had been lifted off her chest, she turned her head to the right and for the first time noticed that Kakashi’s mask was torn off from his fighting.   She was surprised at what she saw, “Sensei, your mask.”


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 15, 2006)

*Part 2*

*Continuation of Above:​*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakashi was so lost in thought that he didn’t notice his mask had been torn off and found it rather humorous, “Oh, I guess it got torn during the fight.”    He beamed a smile, “That’s ok.”

	For a moment, Ino got distracted from the tragedy of Naruto’s demise and was mesmerized by Kakashi’s face.   Her face lightened up and quietly commented, “You know, Kakashi-sensei is quite attractive without his mask.”

	Shikamaru smacked his hand against his forehead, he  couldn’t believe at what he just heard from his teammate,  “Geez, Ino.”

	Kakashi gazed at Naruto’s lifeless body and he couldn’t help but remember a fond, but sad memory.  He started telling the tale he so much wanted to tell Naruto for a long time, “Sixteen years ago, the Nine-Tailed Fox attacked Konoha.   And as fate would have it, Naruto was born on that day.  I remember being at his father’s side as Tsunade-sama gave the okay to enter the delivery room.  It was the happiest day of his life.”   Kakashi sighed, “But while we were in the hospital, our village was being destroyed by the Fox.  Happiness quickly turned into despair.  The only hope for the village was the baby that was just born.”   A tear could actually be seen in the Jounin’s eye, which indicated that the memory was sad, even for him, “Naruto’s father got on his knees next to the bed and the Naruto was in his mothers arms.   They were a family.   But then she passed away.

Sakura lowered her head, “How sad.”

Kakashi continued, ”Naruto’s father approached me and requested that I look after Naruto and protect him until he was old enough.  When Naruto became a Genin, the Sandaime decided that it was that I be the one to teach him the ways of the Shinobi and train him to be great like his father.”

He lowered his head once more,“The next thing I remember, his father disappeared with Naruto in his hands and had entered battle with the Fox.   With all his might, he subdued the Nine-Tailed Fox and sacrificed himself by sealing it inside of Naruto.”  As soon as Kakashi finished, everyone’s eyes grew wide from surprise.

	Shikamaru replies, “The Yondaime?   Naruto’s father?”

	Kakashi had no choice to smile at Shikamaru’s reaction, “Uh huh.”

	Kiba remarks, “No way.  We had no idea.”

	Kakashi explained, “Naruto’s family was kept secret to protect him.   Only myself, the Sandaime, the Godaime, and Jiraya-sama knew the truth.  It was determined that it was best if nobody knew that Naruto was the son of the Yondaime.  Not only was it for Naruto’s sake, but the village’s as well.”

	Sakura grew irate, “How could they do that to him?  Why wasn’t he told who his family was?”

	Kakashi felt bad, but they needed to know, “The Yondaime had many enemies.  If they found out he had an heir, they would have sought after Naruto for revenge.  Konoha was weak from the wars and at the hands of the Nine-Tailed Fox.  We did not have the resources to protect him.   So the Sandaime thought it was best to keep it a secret.  When Naruto was to become of age, his past was to be revealed.”

	Shikamaru noticed something was not right, “There’s more, isn’t there, Kakashi-Sensei?”

	Kakashi nodded, “The villagers feared Naruto was the Nine-Tailed Fox itself and would not accept Naruto.   And the Sandaime knew they would reject him to the point that Naruto would spite them.  So he ordered that nobody was to talk about the Nine-Tailed Fox.   And those who did were severely punished.  But unfortunately, that didn’t work out entirely as planned.”

	Shikamaru recalled his father’s rejection of Naruto when they were kids and his eyes widened,“Our parents…..”

“Precisely.  Even with the orders, they kept Naruto isolated.   Anger and sadness built up inside Naruto, and this is what was the Sandaime truly feared.  If Naruto discovered the truth about his connection with the Nine-Tailed Fox and let it loose, he could have destroyed the village in an act of vengeance.   So it was thought best to keep it a secret,”  said Kakashi

	Ino sighed and held her arm to her chest, “Poor guy.”

	Neji remembered the words he said to Naruto during the Chuunin Exam Finals three years ago, “You could never understand what it is like to be burdened with a symbol.   You could never rid yourself!”   He finally understood why Naruto responded the way he did and the pain he went through.

	Kakashi placed his hands on top of Naruto’s chest and begins performing Ninjutsu.   Sakura immediately recognized the Jutsu, “Kakashi-sensei, you…”

	Kakashi interrupts, “It’s okay, Sakura.”

	Neji thought, “Could it be?”.  Inquisitive of Kakashi’s Jutsu, he activates his Byakugan.  It was confirmed, indeed was the same Jutsu that Chiyo from the Sand had performed on Gaara not too long ago.   

	The Jounin smirked once more, “Sakura, you know Naruto loves you.”  The pink-haired Kunoichi tearfully nodded her head admitting her feelings for the blond shinobi. “You are important to him."  Kakashi was now obviously endeavoring in saying his final words and knew his time was almost up,  “Please, look after him for me.  Help him to become a great Hokage.”   He smirks at her one last time, “Oh, and don’t let him forget to eat his vegetables.”

	Knowing what was about to happen, Sakura was unable to hold the reservoir of her tears back anymore, she nods her head in agreement, “Yes, Kakashi-Sensei.” 

	With his last words, Kakashi whispered to the heavens, ”Naruto reminds me of you, Obito.  Thank you.”   The glow of Jutsu slowly dissipated from his hands and then the glow was gone; the Tensei Jutsu was finally complete.   Hatake Kakashi’s hands went still and his head was limp.  The man known as the infamous Copy Ninja Kakashi was no longer among the living.  

Shikamaru quickly reacted and caught the body before it fell over on its side.  The cavern went silent; the only sounds that could be heard was the sound of water dripping into the puddles from the stalactites above.   Sounds of sorrow then filled the cavern as the women began crying, and even some of the men.   They all had just lost a mentor, friend, and hero.   

	A weak voice from the ground breaks the silence, “Sa….kur..a ….chan….”     Kakashi’s sacrifice was not in vain, Naruto had been brought back from the underworld.

	Sakura becomes overjoyed and her tears of sadness quickly became tears of joy, “Naruto!  Naruto, you’re alive!”     She does something she never had done, she had given Naruto a kiss on his lips and then proceeds to give him a hug that seemed like it would kill Naruto as fast as he was brought back! 

	Kiba barely had a straight face, he wipes away his tears as he trys to act tough, “Hey, look whose back,” .

	Ino tearfully cheered, “Welcome back!” 

	Hinata gives off a bright smile and wipes away her own tears of joy as she gives off a cheerful giggle.

	Sakura helps Naruto sit straight up and he looks around a bit confused as comrades cheered for him.   They all were clearly happy to see him alive and well.   Lee gave the “Nice Gai” Pose, Neji smirked as usual, the rest either smiled or wiped away tears.  But somehow, Naruto knew something was not right.   He turned his head to the right and noticed Shikamaru supporting Kakashi’s lifeless body, “Kakashi-sensei!?”

	Sakura frowned as she explained to the newly revived blond shinobi, “He used Chiyo’s Jutsu to bring you back to life.”

	Naruto was visibly upset.  He remembered Chiyo and her sacrifice to bring back Gaara,   and now Kakashi did the same by sacrificing himself.   He was torn up inside at Kakashi’s sacrifice.   Naruto mournfully asked, “He kept his word, didn’t he?”

	Sakura quietly agreed, “He never let his comrades die.” 

	Though still weak, Naruto attempted to stand up by himself, but Sakura assisted him.  He tore off some clothing and handed to Shikamaru who knew what Naruto wanted him to do with it and covered Kakashi’s face, as if a new mask had been put on, to honor the fallen shinobi.   

Naruto began preying towards Kakashi, wishing him a safe journey to Heaven.   The others followed suit.  Naruto then calmly comments, “A fitting end for a true Shinobi.”  He paused and tried his best to smile while filled with sorrow, “Thank you, Kakashi-sensei.  Thank you for being there for us.”

The Eleven Konoha shinobi gathered up the fallen and injured and began their trip home to Konoha.   This day was a bitter day for they all had lost people important to them, friends and mentors.   But life goes on, another day soon begins.   Now the Naruto and Sakura must fight a new battle alone, a battle of sorrow. 

*
<Episode 2 Begins - Naruto's Lament>​*


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 15, 2006)

*Kakashi's Farewell AMV - by Whitefang*​
*Part 1:*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYjvvY-8-a4[/YOUTUBE]​
*Part 2:*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NksJVdImhNc[/YOUTUBE]​

I hope everyone enjoyed them as well as I have.   And if you see him on the forum, do give him props.


----------



## Fendraki (Dec 15, 2006)

My god Sasuke must die. After that I couldn't imagine anyone wanting him back in the village.


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Dec 15, 2006)

WOW! Your a great writer!


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 15, 2006)

that is the same way i pictured kakashi's death because he did copy chiyo's justu but anyways great FF


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 15, 2006)

Not bad, i LOVE it! keep on writing.


----------



## squirtle09 (Dec 15, 2006)

nice story hopefully but i dont like the part where kakashi dies


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey, nice story! It's good, keep it up.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 16, 2006)

I appricate the kind words and happy so many are enjoying the story.  I look forward to writing more in the future.


----------



## Eureka (Dec 16, 2006)

Really good fanfic... I like how you tell the story. And thats exactly what Kakashi would do, I think 
But:

A: The different colours really dont help me... Kinda distracting, but thats just me 

B: There is allways room for improval. My suggestion: More emotion:
"Sakura comments, “How cruel. Why wasn’t he told?"

"Naruto then calmly comments, “A fitting end for a true Shinobi.”
Well, Kakashi just sacrificed his own life for him, so I doubt he would be calmly commenting anything right now... Naruto was upset is an understatement 

Ino comments, “Hey, welcome back!” 
Uhm...?
 "Hey there! Did you have a great time being DEAD?"

But other then that, this is a really good piece of work. Definitely keep up writing, 'cos you definitely have potential 
(I particularly like the first part  )


----------



## Taki (Dec 16, 2006)

If you dont make more....Ill blow something up
Oh yeah, "Alone" plying in the background is better =]


----------



## fists (Dec 18, 2006)

i need more more more


----------



## shadow_sand (Dec 21, 2006)

Some of the sentences lack feeling, and Naruto was slightly out of character. Other than that, you did a good job. 8/10


----------



## kyuubi no ninetails (Dec 25, 2006)

man that  was  deep lol   almost had me  crying  but  i  think thats  exactly  what  kakashi  would   have done


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Dec 26, 2006)

wow, dude, that was amazing......
one piece of advice, when you got to the part when kakashi would sacrifice his life, you should have dragged it on more, like all the flashbacks naruto and sakura and sasuke had with him, ino and shika and chouji fighting kakuzu and hidan w/him, etc.  
BUT IT WAS INCREDIBLE


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm glad that everyone enjoyed my little story.   Due to so many requests, I am currently planning the continuation of the story that will take place after they leave the cave.   



> one piece of advice, when you got to the part when kakashi would sacrifice his life, you should have dragged it on more, like all the flashbacks naruto and sakura and sasuke had with him, ino and shika and chouji fighting kakuzu and hidan



I agree with you, Anbu.    I definitely should have gone more indepth with the Flashbacks.  I truely wish I could have drawn visualizations of the scenes I had in my mind with Kakashi being along side the Yondaime in the hospital.    And with Team 7, I definitely should have added in the introduction and the bell test (1 and 2) scenes.

Team 10's flashbacks with Kakashi, I honestly think it would be best if their memories would be saved for Kakashi's memorial than his death scene.   



			
				Shadow Sand said:
			
		

> Some of the sentences lack feeling, and Naruto was slightly out of character. Other than that, you did a good job. 8/10



I appricate the gesture.  But in defense of Naruto's OOC, I honestly would have to disagree.   If you look back of Naruto during the Sandaime's and Asuma's memorials, and after he acknowledged Chiyo's death, he was quite and somber.   That is why I written Naruto to be similar to that.  He would be greatly torn up inside that Kakashi sacrificed himself for him to live on.   And Kakashi is part of Naruto's family, and this would most likely be the toughest moment of loss that Naruto has ever faced.


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Dec 27, 2006)

Check out my story Shikamaru's Team..it depicts something like this (i didnt put the link sorry" ..Where naruto..oh i wont spoil it, but if u message me (tyrannos) ill tell u how it ties in..you're a really good write, u mite b able to help me


----------



## Susano'o (Dec 28, 2006)

awesome just awesome, i loved it, this was just excellent


----------



## NaruHeart (Jan 3, 2007)

wow! you really rock at writing! thats sooooooo good!


----------



## Demento_23 (Jan 3, 2007)

Kakashi I <3 Your Life.


----------



## kuchiyoseNOjutsu (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow excellent read.  I didn't agree with Kakashi dying, and Naruto being killed by Sasuke, still it was an excellent story.  I'm just hoping it never happens, no offense.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Jan 4, 2007)

Will you be continuing this fic?  Or was it just a oneshot?  If it was...


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 4, 2007)

Originally this was a 1-shot, but due to many requests, I am continuing it.  
The next part should be complete within a few days.   

And also as a bonus, another member of this forum is working on the Animation of "Kakashi's Farewell".   So stay tuned.


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 4, 2007)

Amazing, love it


----------



## NaruHeart (Jan 4, 2007)

oooh! goodie! im so excited! thank you for writing more!


----------



## rando152 (Jan 4, 2007)

rele rele good could of had more detail but still great =]


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 5, 2007)

Trust me, the continuation is going to be just that.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow I can't believe I did not read this sooner. You are so going into my sig!


----------



## Xtopherus (Jan 5, 2007)

I must say.. This is truly great writing. Tyrannos, u have my blessing^^ keep it comming


----------



## xshihinx (Jan 5, 2007)

That.....

was.....

AMAZING!!!!! T.T

I hope Sasuke commits sekkpu before he kills Naruto and before Kakashi dies.

KAKASHI FOREVER!! EVERLASTING!! NEVER TO DIE!!!!!!!


----------



## Naruto (Jan 6, 2007)

Well...To be honest Kakashi's sacrifice felt so hollow...I mean the impact of his death is null. It felt too trivial.

You're a great narrator, and you write well. Didn't like this particular work, but its probably just a matter of opinion. Good job never the less


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 6, 2007)

Excellent reading, I'm actually hyped up now for part 3, please post it soon  +reps


----------



## Aroku (Jan 8, 2007)

That was so cool!! but when Naruto came back from the dead and everyone 
greeted him happily.. it was kinda weird because Kakashi just died...
but anyways it was still cool!! can't wait until Part 3!!


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2007)

Aroku said:


> That was so cool!! but when Naruto came back from the dead and everyone
> greeted him happily.. it was kinda weird because Kakashi just died...
> but anyways it was still cool!! can't wait until Part 3!!



Exactly. Thats what turned me off right there.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 8, 2007)

Good Work!


----------



## coondawger (Jan 8, 2007)

really good work... i like it alot, hey check out the stories under pugthugs typing mine is the future hokage i think ya will love it, and keep up the good work.


----------



## Yondaime Hokage (Jan 8, 2007)

omy god man it was way 2 sad and very lovely.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Jan 9, 2007)

so heroic for Kakashi to give up his life like that. Great story i can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 9, 2007)

The Next Installment should be ready tomarrow.   Just putting the finishing touches up on it.

Currently, I am debating if I should start a new thread and "reserve" slots for easier reading of the upcoming chapters or to add onto this thread.   Mainly due to how "Kakashi's Farewell" was originally an extended version of my viewpoint of Kakashi's death than an actual fanfic.   But the new chapters are pure fanfic.



			
				Aroku said:
			
		

> but when Naruto came back from the dead and everyone greeted him happily.. it was kinda weird because Kakashi just died...





			
				Rikimaru said:
			
		

> Well...To be honest Kakashi's sacrifice felt so hollow...I mean the impact of his death is null. It felt too trivial.


 
My appolgizes.  I agree that inspite of the story mainly being on Kakashi's Death it was quite, unspectacular.   

The story was bascially paralleling Chiyo's Death and Gaara's Rebirth.   And we all know Kakashi isn't big on words, so he would have said "it's alright" and do the Jutsu.  So I gave him a bit more importance in finally connecting the dots we are really hoping Kishimoto to fill in the manga at this time, Naruto's Heritage.

And then there is the upcoming chapters, which will show that Kakashi's Death had more meaning than what it appeared to be.  

But I'm sure the Scene with Kakashi's Death will be more visible once the Video is complete (might be a while, but I guarantee you it will be well worth the wait).


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2007)

I hate to tell you how to write, specially when you're good at it, but I do have a suggestion  At the moment Kakashi performs the jutsu you could extend the second right before he dies to a quick narration of everyone's feelings and the sudden sense of loss. Sakura remembering the first time he accepted them as a team for example, that sort of things. The sort of things that make you hear "sadness and sorrow" playing in the background.

P.S.: Kakashi should definitely mention obito in his mind, and get a striking pose before he collapses, maybe looking at the sky.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 9, 2007)

Tahki said:


> If you dont make more....Ill blow something up
> Oh yeah, "Alone" plying in the background is better =]



please tell me you're talking about the song Alone by Portal...Because that's the exact same song i was listening to when i read this O_o

oh by the way, i enjoyed the story.  Seems like something that could happen and wrap up that little part of the story that needed to be addressed


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 9, 2007)

^ To keep the Naruto feel, I felt it was best use the existing soundtracks.  But if you want to play "Alone", thats cool.  

And I'm curious, what in particular needed to be addressed?   Didn't think I left any holes.



			
				Rikimaru said:
			
		

> I hate to tell you how to write, specially when you're good at it, but I do have a suggestion  At the moment Kakashi performs the jutsu you could extend the second right before he dies to a quick narration of everyone's feelings and the sudden sense of loss. Sakura remembering the first time he accepted them as a team for example, that sort of things. The sort of things that make you hear "sadness and sorrow" playing in the background.
> 
> P.S.: Kakashi should definitely mention obito in his mind, and get a striking pose before he collapses, maybe looking at the sky.



No no, it's fine.  A good author, novelist, songwriter, etc listens for suggestions to enhance future works.  Else they will get no where.

An addition to everyone's feelings?   I honestly didn't feel like it was important enough, because they would be in shock or confused at what was going on.   In short if this was the manga, it would be one of those (...) moments.  

That is nice about this video that is currently in the works, because it will give you a visualization like the anime, and sometimes that speaks words for itself.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> An addition to everyone's feelings?   I honestly didn't feel like it was important enough, because they would be in shock or confused at what was going on.   In short if this was the manga, it would be one of those (...) moments.



Manga, especially Naruto, isn't really a good script material  The panels work as a narration of everything going on, including facial expressions and alike.  But seriously, I just finished reading Butterfly Reverse (the best Kakashi Fanfic ever, and probably the longest too) so thats probably why my standards are so high x_x 

All in all, yours was a great fanfic and I didn't feel I wasted my time reading it  that little part will bug me forever though. Its just too sudden 

*Naruto is dead*
 <--- Sakura
 <----Kakashi
 <----Sakura
x_x <----Kakashi
O_o <---Naruto
\0/ <----everyone
x_x <---Kakashi *still lying on the floor*

( don't kill me for oversimplifying your writing, its merely to save me the trouble of going back and quote you, theres no hidden message there  )


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 9, 2007)

Actually, I found it funny.  Because it's true.


----------



## Uruhara_the_great (Jan 10, 2007)

incredible...just incredible...you really are a great writter

you should try selling it for Kishimato...lol.

a side note. Kakashi's dead here will definetly bring everyone to tears, and rip sasuke from his fans.


----------



## Heikuro (Jan 10, 2007)

Hmm, how to say this... My first impression is...I hate you...
(ironically Hatake Kakashi's first comment)

I can't say I like this text, nor do I dislike it... it could defineteley get better:
instead of just <Kakashi had finished his jutsu and his body fell limp>, you could add emotion.
Like...<As the glow of Kakashi's jutsu faded, his otherwise clear eyes were clouded and his body swayed. Sakura's eyes were filled with tears, no words able to escape her lips... "Kakashi-sensei..." she thought and with a snivvle she saw how her teacher and teammate fell down on the cold floor, using his final breath to whisper "Thank you... Obito...". The Copy Ninja, the Sharingan, the son of the White Fang of Konoha was dead. 
Ino had fallen to her knees, sobbing whilst the others merely stood silent, more in shock of the sorrow.... etc etc etc> You know the drill...

But, as Uruhara_the_great said: his death will cause a great deal of trouble... especially since Kishimato would never kill off Naruto before he kicked Sasuke's butt. Or destroyed the Akatsuki...
Anyway, your ideas were good. 

P.S. The coolest ninja ever wouldn't go without one hell of a bang either... and Naruto, as the main character, wouldn't either


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 11, 2007)

/sigh.  Okay folks, I give.   I spent the night rewriting Kakashi's final moments to give him more of a memorable death.   But please no more requests to change...mainly because I ran out of room.  




			
				Heikuro said:
			
		

> P.S. The coolest ninja ever wouldn't go without one hell of a bang either... and Naruto, as the main character, wouldn't either



I think Naruto's end will be something to remember, afterall he is the main character.

But Kakashi's death would be another matter.  He most likely would have a short, but memorable death like Haku and Zabuza, Sandaime, Gaara, Chiyo, and Asuma. 



			
				Heikuro said:
			
		

> But, as Uruhara_the_great said: his death will cause a great deal of trouble... especially since Kishimato would never kill off Naruto before he kicked Sasuke's butt. Or destroyed the Akatsuki...



It is really up to Kishimoto.   But I agree his death would be long after matters were done with Akatsuki.  That is why this story takes place after Akatsuki's defeat, and Orochimaru's death.  So it would technically would have been alright for them to die.  

Anyhow, to make sure nothing like this happens with Part 3 I decided to double check.   Hopefully it will be complete tonight.


----------



## NaruHeart (Jan 11, 2007)

Heikuro said:


> Hmm, how to say this... My first impression is...I hate you...
> (ironically Hatake Kakashi's first comment)
> 
> I can't say I like this text, nor do I dislike it... it could defineteley get better:
> ...




If you think your so amazing, go write your own story! he did an amazing job, and you should give him credit. No, maybe he isnt the most amazing writer in the world, but he took the time to write this story for us, and even continues to do so after all this criticism. Give him a little credit, will ya?

Keep up the good work! i look forward to the next one, and dont change your style for them, be yourself, and write the way YOU want to, not the way they want to. Great work!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 13, 2007)

*Kakashi's Farewell - Naruto's Lament*

The story continues:  *Kakashi's Farewell - Naruto's Lament*​Naruto now must deal with the aftermath and cope with the tragedy.​


----------



## shobu (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice Fan-Fiction! I enjoyed reading it and I also felt like crying.


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 13, 2007)

*sobs* kakashi died *sobs*

you did it thing I dislike the most 
but since you did it in a respectful way it is ok

good job and i mean a really good job


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 15, 2007)

I appricate it.

I'm sure everyone will enjoy the Animation once it is complete.   And "Naruto's Lament" will contain Kakashi's Funeral, in which I'm sure will meet everyone's approval.


----------



## sakura lol (Jan 15, 2007)

i was and sad but good story


----------



## Aroku (Jan 15, 2007)

Kakashi's farewell is an awesome fanfic..
i seriously can't wait until the animation comes out..


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 17, 2007)

I thought I share this with you all, but my Animator (who is also a member of this forum) had indicated the first part is complete.   Unfortunately due to college classes and his job, it might take a month.   But i have seen the first part that has been already completed, and I can assure you, the wait will be worth it.  

Until then, please keep enjoying the continuation, "Naruto's Lament", which continues the story.


----------



## jeane84 (Feb 5, 2007)

wow that was a great story. it made me cry. great job hope to read more of your story


----------



## TURKISHBOY (Feb 24, 2007)

Death of one man is tragedy but the death of a million men is only statistics
Stalin


----------



## Corey45 (Mar 3, 2007)

TURKISHBOY said:


> Death of one man is tragedy but the death of a million men is only statistics
> Stalin




whoa.....deep lol


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 4, 2007)

Tyrannos is now doin fanfics? i gotta read this!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 4, 2007)

COOL STORY I LOVE IT


----------



## Shin_Kakashi (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG.... on a level u nearly had me in tears, you lot are amazing writters!!!! keep it going!!!


----------



## lilnaruto (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow. That was beautifully done and just like it should happen. You seriously should become a professional writer someday, that is, if you are not already. Very well done. +Reps


----------



## KnightofLightning (Apr 3, 2007)

This is excellent! Everything I had hoped for, it actually brought tears to my eyes!  Good work!


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm glad everyone is enjoying it.   I really tried hard to go for the emotion.

I think everyone will be pleased with the Animation when it is completed.  Unfortunately that might be a long wait, because only 1 person is doing it and he has his hands full.


----------



## Shika-maru (Apr 5, 2007)

nice work! great story


----------



## Corey45 (Apr 5, 2007)

Tyrannos good job once more, this one is different from kakashisfarewell narutos lament?  Or is this a better production of it.

Either way awesome story and I loved reading it.  I was picturing it as a episode and man would it have been a tear-jerker


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 7, 2007)

Actually "Kakashi's Farewell" is the first story in which "Naruto's Lament" is the continuation of the story.  

And if you want to add to the tears, play "Saddness and Sorrow" from the Naruto soundtrack.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 7, 2007)

I wanna know what the fight was like before Kakashi's Farewell  it was interesting how you just came in at the end kinda thing but it'd be cool to see what happened before (At least I don't think you stated how the fight happened completely). And again, so much you could do after this little bit that'd I'd be interested in reading. You need to just stop everything and work on this


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 7, 2007)

Well I honestly havn't really invisioned much of the fight other than Naruto and Itachi confronting one another and Sasuke was arrived to see Naruto kill Itachi, which enrages Sasuke to the point of murdering Naruto.

I am toying with the idea of making a third fan-fic of Naruto's final fight (the end of the manga).  But that is something we have to wait and see.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 7, 2007)

I think some of the sentences were a little long-winded, otherwise, very well written. You have the emotions down well. I find the colors unecessary, but that's just my preference.


----------



## .Near (Apr 16, 2007)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> OMG This is great!!  Keep 'em comin!!!  LOL I thought Chiyo's technique was a secret jutsu...but then again it isa FanFic!!  I LOve this!! NaruSaku YAY!!



Uh... Kakashi was there when Chiyo preformed the jutsu, and he must have copied it


----------



## Kakashi_The_Copy_Ninja (Apr 16, 2007)

This was a very good piece and im reading ur second one as well. I think you're doing a great job. But as somebody noted before this needed a bit more emotion on the part of the action, other then that, great job...


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 16, 2007)

I appricate all the kind comments.   

But the action you refering to, the Naruto vs Sasuke fight?    If so, when I originally written this fanfic the idea was that there was no fight.   Naruto just killed Itachi, which infuriated Sasuke into a murderous rage which prompted him to kill Naruto.

People did inquire about a Prologue, but not sure how I could fit it ahead without starting a new thread.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 16, 2007)

So just make a new thread  and then make another to go on with concluding the manga  come on, you know you wanna. Could make an awesome series of fanfic. It'd be awesome.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 17, 2007)

We shall see.


----------



## CROrION (Apr 17, 2007)

very nice ff   Plz write some more


----------



## cristwelrine (Apr 24, 2007)

simply touching ff


----------



## Ronin Shinobi (May 3, 2007)

Freakin awesome!


----------



## .Near (May 4, 2007)

Heikuro said:


> Hmm, how to say this... My first impression is...I hate you...
> (ironically Hatake Kakashi's first comment)
> 
> I can't say I like this text, nor do I dislike it... it could defineteley get better:
> ...


 

Sounds too EMO.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 5, 2007)

Shika-maru in response to your Rep, "Good movie but...less blood and naruto eyes should be shut."

I'd tell you in PMs, but you have them disabled so best I say it here.   What you spoke of has already been questioned long ago.  It isn't the final edition, but a "work-in-progress".   

And for anyone else who has concerns about the video, please direct them to Smyton or Artanis.   Since I'm the writer, not the director.  

And thank you all who continue to visit this thread in keeping the story alive.


----------



## x.OAsami.MatsudaO.x (May 5, 2007)

I WUB IT!!!


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2007)

White Fang's AMV version of Kakashi's Farewell has been added. 

And thanks to Taxman in moving it to the front so everyone can see it.


----------



## ninjagirl94 (May 19, 2007)

wow, you are an extremelly talented writer! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## ichigouzimaki12431 (May 25, 2007)

*WOW*

Your fanfic touches my heart dude...


----------



## Aerik (May 26, 2007)

squirtle09 said:


> nice story hopefully but i dont like the part where kakashi dies



if kishi would set it up this way, I wouldn't mind kakashi dying at all, not that I dont like him, but he dies honorfully and not like the zombie twins or stuff 

anyway, this fanfic rocks, I really like it 

+reps


----------



## ichigouzimaki12431 (May 26, 2007)

Aerik said:


> if kishi would set it up this way, I wouldn't mind kakashi dying at all, not that I dont like him, but he dies honorfully and not like the zombie twins or stuff
> 
> anyway, this fanfic rocks, I really like it
> 
> +reps


hey u want to know how the uchiha clan got their cursed powers? The ancestors of the uchihas were in the hyuuga clan but they got cursed with the sharingan eyes by having sex/drunk party and the hyuuga leaders got mad. So after that they got the mangekyou sharingan by putting poop on the hokages XD lol    X3333


----------



## White Fang (May 27, 2007)

ichigouzimaki12431 said:


> hey u want to know how the uchiha clan got their cursed powers? The ancestors of the uchihas were in the hyuuga clan but they got cursed with the sharingan eyes by having sex/drunk party and the hyuuga leaders got mad. So after that they got the mangekyou sharingan by putting poop on the hokages XD lol    X3333



 That paints a wonderful picture, thanks...I guess...


----------



## PervyANBU (May 28, 2007)

Awesome literature...

But you forgot the part where they revive him using the Dragon Balls.


----------



## ichigouzimaki12431 (Jun 3, 2007)

White Fang said:


> That paints a wonderful picture, thanks...I guess...


hmm i guess i said that cause i was insane


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 20, 2007)

Just added White Fang's new "Kakashi's Farewell" AMVs that even goes into "Naruto's Lament"

Hope everyone enjoys it, and if you see White Fang, do give him your props.  His videos are professionaly done.


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jun 27, 2007)

If Kakashi has to die, I hope it's like this. Truly beautiful story, keep up the good work.


----------



## TheSilentype (Jun 27, 2007)

Great work man!! cant wait to read naruto's lament!!


----------



## Buster (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh wow, that was very.. touching. I almost cried. I think something like this will happen! Great and very touching story, hope to see more.


----------



## ichigouzimaki12431 (Aug 11, 2007)

WHEN  IS KAKASHI"s FAREWELL MOVIE EVER GOING TO BE DONE??!!


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 12, 2007)

Zachy, there is two more stories.  "Naruto's Lament"  (which continues "Kakashi's Farewell", and I'm currently working on "Hero's Triumph".   Feel free to click on the links in my sig to read those stories.

(BTW, sorry for the goofup with the Rep.  I hope the mods will fix that for me.)  


Ichigo, I wish I knew.  Smyton and Artanis have been hard at work on the animation of "Kakashi's Farewell" for the past couple of months.  And I'm hoping they will soon be done.

The new clips I have seen are really great.   And I think people will be impressed at the beginning.  So everyone, please be patient.   And feel free to poke Smyton and Artanis once in a while.


----------



## Even (Aug 12, 2007)

That story was so damn awesome Playing Sadness and Sorrow while I read it reduced me to tears If Kakashi dies in the manga, I hope he dies this way

Also, the AMV by White Fang is really awesome too


----------



## White Fang (Aug 20, 2007)

Even said:


> Also, the AMV by White Fang is really awesome too


Glad to hear you liked it!


----------



## chelletastic! (Sep 6, 2007)

NOOO!! YOU KILLED MY FAVORITE CHARACTER!! im kidding, great story, i wish i could write like you.


----------



## Animental (Sep 24, 2007)

wow this is amazing you are a terrific writer +rep


----------



## SITHSHADOW (Dec 1, 2007)

VERY EMOTIONAL AND WELL WRITTEN


----------



## Pooflo (Dec 1, 2007)

Awsome man two tumbs up!


----------



## fxu (Dec 8, 2007)

I came tear'd buckets


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 8, 2007)

Glad everyone still loves the story!  

Here is Trailer Two for the Animation:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUTgCVhrBEE[/YOUTUBE]​
We hope to be done by January.   And if we can raise enough donations, we will have an special musical surprise for everyone that I set up ahead of time.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, Kakashi's Farewell is over a year old and still faily popular here on Naruto Fan.   And I like to thank everyone who enjoyed it.  But the story isn't over yet.   

As I told you all along, that this story had reached Japan and gained the notice of some very important people.  Now Kishimoto himself has acknowledged this very Fanfic, much to my enjoyment as a Christmas Miracle!

The "Kakashi's Farewell" Animation will hopefully be completed in January and sent to him personally.



And here is your chance for you all to be part of history.   

I arranged a special person (who's well known in the Anime Industry) to sing the Opening and Ending Themes to the Animation.  However, due to legalities, I need to raise around $1000 to pay this very person for his services (which might I say is at a very signficant discount).   I'd tell you who this person is, but I don't want him to be flocked with requests, not to mention it would ruin the surprise.  

So if you want to see this Animation to make Anime History, please go to *x*  and make your contribution today!



Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Even (Dec 24, 2007)

wow, that new teaser was great I see Artanis followed my suggestion about using the Shippuuden movie OST in the animation


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah, they liked the idea.   Appricate you suggesting it.  

Unfortunately, our efforts were in vein.  Nobody has yet to donate for to the music fund.   Many say it's an ellaborate scam.


----------



## LazerGod121 (Dec 24, 2007)

good stuff... this is a good way to get big at least. i don't think it's going to effect the series in canon though.

good luck!


----------



## Even (Dec 24, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, they liked the idea.   Appricate you suggesting it.
> 
> Unfortunately, our efforts were in vein.  Nobody has yet to donate for to the music fund.   Many say it's an ellaborate scam.



well, it does sound a bit cheesy, I can tell you that... I'd love to help you, but I don't have PayPal or anything like that, and my funds are a bit scarse right now (that's how it is being a student...). 
I think maybe the music fund advertising should have more proof behind it, like who's gonna sing it (I know it'll ruin the surprise, but credibility is better than a ruined surprise..), and such like that... It's very easy to think of it as a scam, since we only have your word for it, and nothing else... I for one, do trust you, and would help you if I could, but maybe others are harder to convince... I dunno... Anyways, I wish you the best of luck to the project


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 24, 2007)

Even said:


> well, it does sound a bit cheesy, I can tell you that... I'd love to help you, but I don't have PayPal or anything like that, and my funds are a bit scarse right now (that's how it is being a student...).
> I think maybe the music fund advertising should have more proof behind it, like who's gonna sing it (I know it'll ruin the surprise, but credibility is better than a ruined surprise..), and such like that... It's very easy to think of it as a scam, since we only have your word for it, and nothing else... I for one, do trust you, and would help you if I could, but maybe others are harder to convince... I dunno... Anyways, I wish you the best of luck to the project



I know all too well the scourge that is called college debt.   But the more people who donate, the lesser the donation required.   Frankly, if 750 people donated a $1, that would be perfect.  And getting Paypal isn't hard to get.  Just be alert for the paypal scams.

And I know that many believe this to be a scam, especially during Christmas.  That's why I asked certain people weeks ago to spread word.   And they asked for proof, and that is why the Second Trailer was made - to prove our sincerity.  Unfortunately, word wasn't spread as I thought and thus many regard it as a scam.  

For the past month, I been in private conversations with Vic Mignogna to do the Opening and Ending, not only for the awesomeness factor, but so I wouldn't need to mess around with music copyright laws.  And since the "Kakashi's Farewell" Animation is fan-made animation, we are okay by international copyright laws.

But to those who want proof.   Here you go:  


*Spoiler*: __ 







Those who know Vic Mignogna can confirm that is indeed his E-mail Address.





I trust this shows my integrity, and my commitment to this project.   If we don't collect enough, that's okay.   We just have to cross out fingers with "Plan B".


----------



## Kilala12 (Feb 24, 2008)

wanna cry  after kakashi's doing
4 sasuke:ras


----------



## Siren (Feb 24, 2008)

I sniffled  Nice, very well written


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 24, 2008)

*sobbing* sniff sniff that was art.... WWWWWAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, Your an amazing writer! 
Also the vids, their amazing too!!


----------



## Katsue (Apr 9, 2008)

That just made me cry 

You are one brilliant writer.


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 31, 2008)

that was fucking amazing o.O


----------



## kakashisharingan (Aug 16, 2008)

this story made me cry. i like kakashi


----------

